# Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars?



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

I was looking in Jegs catalog the other day and saw a set of offset cam keys for a 3.9 V6 mopar or something like that. They were color coded 0-5 degrees. I got to thinking that is was a great idea. I know they have all kinds of adjustable cam pulleys for our cars but as we all know 90% of the people who have them just "set it and forget it" and don't actually adjust and tune with them. So I was thinking that if you could get a offset cam key you could do that same thing. Does anybody make these for our cars? How much do you think a machine shop would charge to make a 4 degree offset key?


----------



## racinrocco (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (Caleb)*

Mopar does make a set of offset keys that works on the vw.The set that you mentioned above does not fit ,I have tried them.I had the mopar # for the correct set,but I can`t find at present.The set that is required also fits the neon and the 2.2/2.5l chrysler motor.it is a set of 5 keys and cost about $70cdn( I priced it from a local dealership).If I can locate the # I will post it in this thread,otherwise if you search the mopar performance website you may find it under the neon performance stuff.


----------



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (racinrocco)*

Thank you very much. This rocks. If you find the Part # please do post. Untill then I will be searching the Mopar Performance website.
Do you by chance know the official Mopar Performance Products website. I did a search and came up with a few things but none of them worked out and I can't find the cam keys. Also are the ones that work from a sohc or dohc car? I am assuming sohc but at this point they might only make them for one car as far as I know.


[Modified by Caleb, 10:22 PM 1-4-2003]


----------



## racinrocco (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (Caleb)*

ok,here is the part # P4349658
you get 5 keys:
Colors: 
Natural = 1 Degree 
Red = 2 Degrees 
Blue = 3 Degrees 
Yellow = 4 Degrees 
White = 5 Degrees
This set is for a 2.2/2.5l chrysler,not the neon.
Be warned,I have not used this set yet,but I did measure a stock 2.2l mopar key and it measured the same width as the vw key.I strongly recommend you measure before buying!
Let us know the results if you use this set.



[Modified by racinrocco, 9:00 AM 1-5-2003]


----------



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (racinrocco)*

Is it possible to order this part # from any dodge dealer? Or are there only certain dealers that can order Mopar Performance Parts? I guess the problem I might have is that if I have to get the dealer to order a set in then they will want me to buy them. Chances are they won't order a set in just to let me measure them and if they don't work just keep them in stock. I am assuming the only critical measurements on a woodruff key is the width, length, and possibly depth but I don't know for sure. I guess I can look in my industrial supply catalog.


----------



## RavenGTi (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (Caleb)*

for those who dont know what they are talking about. 








let us know if they work out. it would be a lot cheaper than a cam gear. and as mentioned before, most people just set it an leave it. also, this would keep a stock look.


----------



## racinrocco (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (RavenGTi)*

I use both an adjustable gear and a homemade offset key.What I do is on practice nites i will take my ministock to the track with the adjustable gear,run practice with various cam settings and then switch to an offset key after finding the best setting.My track rules dont allow adjustable gears,but they dont mention offset keys














:xmasbiggrin


----------



## GoldJET (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (racinrocco)*

Anyone have any more info on this?


----------



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (GoldJET)*

What more are you looking for?


----------



## The Quinner (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (Caleb)*

Mercedes has a similar kit of offset keys for their diesels...they use them to restore cam timing as the timing chain stretches. I don't have the part number, but I was able to find it by doing various web searches...I'll need to do that, again...I need some offset keys for a motorcycle project. I do NOT know whether they are the same size key as VWs...same warning goes to measure before buying...or, at least find out what size they are to see if they are the same (woodruff keys are "sized" sort of like bolts are sized...for instance, "5x6.5" is the correct size for my motorcycles).
Offset keys can be made by hand, too...weld a bead down the side of a standard key and file the resulting blob into shape. Good for practicing your benchtop machining (vise and hand files)...but, a serious pain in the butt. It's been done many times, though.
Hope it helps-


----------



## GoldJET (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (The Quinner)*

Info I'm looking for is if the mopar product fits vw's. I'm going to go to pull-yer-own and I'll see if a mopar key fits a vw. Were talking the 2.2/2.5 like from a daytona or k-bomb right?


----------



## racinrocco (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (GoldJET)*

Yes,get a standard 2.2/2.5 key and see if it fits the vw.My memory is a bit fuzzy but *i think it will fit*


----------



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (racinrocco)*

I just looked in my Grainger catalog last night and it appears that if the width is the same size as VW's then they will fit. It looks as if the keys are measured in width and length and that is it. The widths don't overlap either. Meaning that if you have a certain width then there appears to be only one length to go with that width. Assuming this holds true as it looks in the catalog then if your original width measurment or whatever measurment you made and said it was the same then they will work.


----------



## racinrocco (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (Caleb)*

Taking it to the top.
Any updated info yet,anyone???????


----------



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (racinrocco)*

I have yet order the set of keys. I need to check on them but have so many other things that need done to the car I need to spend money on instead


----------



## superl8 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (Caleb)*

I was in Revy the other day and found machine keys in the goodies drawers where they sell all the fastener hardware. You might find something that fits and is worth modifying. I think I'm going to try this as $70 dollars is just too much.... they must be worth about a nickel each


----------



## VDUBman92 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (Caleb)*

how do these things work?


----------



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (VDUBman92)*

You can see in the pic above the the keys have an offset in them. This just moves the sprocket in relation to the camshaft. Same thing that a adj. cam gear does except they are not adjustable. One key is a certain degree of offset. Normall 1-5 degrees in a set.


----------



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (Caleb)*

I wanted to post a update to this post. I finally went to the local Chrysler dealer and asked about the set of keys. The part # is actually P4349650. Very close to the number above but one digit off. 
This is a set of offset keys for the 2.2 and 2.5 liter SOHC cars. It is listed in the Mopar catalog. The keys cost $49. So I have not decided whether to roll the dice on them or not. 
I do believe they will fit but someone would have to check both width and length of the keys to be sure. The guy said the computer did not list dimensions so a person would have to order a set and then measure them to know. Or find a 2.2 or 2.5 SOHC car and measure the stock key and compare it to the VW key.
I know the TT currently has a sale going on blue or red anodized adjustable cam gears for the SOHC VW four cylinders up though 1999 for $70. So for the extra $20 I might rather go with the adjustablility and look of the adjustable cam gear.


----------



## racinrocco (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (Caleb)*

So it seems we are still at the "I`m pretty sure it will work" stage,but no one wants to fork over the $$$$ to find out.Maybe all of us cheapasses should take up a collection,buy a set and get the definitive answer.I`ll toss in $2 to whomever wants to.


----------



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (racinrocco)*

Yeah we are pretty much still at that stage. I will also fork over $2


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (Caleb)*

This is a pretty trick. The late model stock cam gear has gotta be lighter than the TT adjustable unit and drivetrain weight counts if your motor can rev. These offset woodruff keys would be just the ticket to keeping the lightweight stock part.


----------



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (Andrew Stauffer)*

You have to remember that the stock gear is a cast iron unit and the TT gear is aluminum. Sure there is more to a adjustable gear than a solid gear but I would think they would be about the same weight.


----------



## Dieder (May 30, 2000)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (Caleb)*

nope... surely youve seen the back side of one of these adj cam gears. Its a stock gear with all the "spokes" cut. then a alu. plate is screwed to the face.
I can weigh both a stock and a drake cam gear when I get my pocket scale back.


----------



## natedog01nse (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (Caleb)*

i have a friend who has a wire EDM machine and he cut my 16v sprocket a new keyway. i had to supply an ACAD drawing, but now that i have one, it should be fairly easy to convert over to the 8v one. if enough guys are interested, i could ask him if he'd be want to do them.


----------



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (Dieder)*

Nope never seen one.


----------



## racinrocco (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (Caleb)*

Autotech adjustable gear #10.109.400 weighs 615 grams.
stock gear 8 valve #049 109 111b weighs 490 grams.
That is a substantial,25% difference.As I posted earlier in this thread,use the adjustable cam gear to find your optimal setting,then swap in the offset key to gain the weight saving.


----------



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (racinrocco)*

Yeah. I guess that would be the hot setup. Damn now I just have to suck it up and order the keys.


----------



## racinrocco (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (Caleb)*

ok,I have a stock key from an 87 k-car 2.2 and also one from a 1.8vw on the desk in front of me.The vw key measures .155" wide and .5" long.The k-car key measures .154" wide and .625" long.I was able to install the vw key into the k-car camshaft and the k-car key into the vw cam.
So the STOCK keys can be interchanged,may just want to grind down the k-car key to .5".Therefore,the offset k-car keys should work fine,they may just need some minor grinding so that they sit flush into the groove in the cam.


----------



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Offset cam key. Do they make them for our cars? (racinrocco)*

Cool that is great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the post. Now we know for sure.


----------

